#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-17
<jordisayol> dpm: bona tarda. allò dels dipòsits backport activat per defecte es veu que és totalment correcte http://ves.cat/aUSY
<dpm> jordisayol, ah, bona, no ho sabia. Gràcies per fer-m'ho saber!
<jordisayol> dpm: de fet jo tampoc ho sabia :-) m'ho ha dir en Cubells a la llista d'ubuntucat
<dpm> :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-18
<jordisayol> dpm: bon dia. tinc problemes per establir el Català estàndard a Ubuntu 11.10. És un problema conegut o només és cosa meva?
<dpm> jordisayol, quin és el problema i què et mostra l'ordre 'locale' al terminal?
<jordisayol> dpm: al menú del sistema (a dalt a la dreta) sempre mostra «ix»
<jordisayol> LANG=ca_ES.UTF-8
<jordisayol> LANGUAGE=ca@valencia:en
<jordisayol> LC_CTYPE=ca_ES.UTF-8@valencia
<jordisayol> LC_NUMERIC="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_TIME="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_COLLATE=ca_ES.UTF-8@valencia
<jordisayol> LC_MONETARY="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_MESSAGES=ca_ES.UTF-8@valencia
<jordisayol> LC_PAPER="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_NAME="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_ADDRESS="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_TELEPHONE="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> LC_MEASUREMENT="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<dpm> jordisayol, hm, ja ho vaig notar, però creia que era un problema de la meva instal·lació. M'acabes de confirmar que passa a tothom (assumeixo que és una instal·lació nova?): el language-selector tria la variant valenciana en fer la instal·lació.
<jordisayol> dpm: instaŀlació neta
<jordisayol> dpm: el problema és que tot i que al «suport d'idioma» trio el català-valencià estàndard, tot segueix igual
<dpm> Pots solucionar-ho fàcilment, la pregunta serà com ho solucionarem per a tots els usuaris :/ - vés al selector de llengua i mou el català ("català; valencià") per sobre de "English". Això ja ho has fet. Ara hauràs de sortir i tornar a entrar a la sessió perquè els canvis s'apliquin
<jordisayol> dpm: ara!!!!! mira si soc ruc que no sabia com canviar l'ordre d'aquest menús :-/
<jordisayol> es que no ho posa enlloc eh :-(
<dpm> jordisayol, sí, la usabilitat del language-selector, utilitzant el terme tècnic és...
<dpm> nul·la
<dpm> però ara mateix no té mantenidor i evidentment manquen recursos per a fer-hi cap canvi
<jordisayol> dpm: gràcies! ara em sento una mica millor
<dpm> haurem de mirar com solucionar-ho per a tots els usuaris, cosa que em sembla que no serà possible donada la manera com s'instal·len els paquets d'idioma amb el language-selector :/
<jordisayol> dpm: bé, gràcies per l'ajuda
<dpm> jordisayol, acabo d'enviar un informe d'error. Pots marcar-lo com a confirmat i com a que t'afecta? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/877284
<UbuCat_> Launchpad bug #877284 in ubuntu-translations: "Language selector sets incorrect values for variables in locales with existing @ variants" (Triaged, High).
<jordisayol> dpm: david, em torno a sentir una mica ruc. a on es marca com a confirmat?
<dpm> jordisayol, no et preocupis, home, només faltaria que no es pogués preguntar... :) Pots anar a allà on posa Status, i on hi ha "New", fer clic i triar "Confirmed"
<dpm> si tens cap problema en fer-ho digues-m'ho
<jordisayol> dpm: fet!
<dpm> jordisayol, genial, gràcies! I per marcar que t'afecta, pots clicar a "This bug affects you"
<dpm> bé, això és el que em diu a mi, que ja l'he marcat
<dpm> probablement a tu et diu "Does this bug affect you?" o "This bug affects 1 user"
<dpm> o quelcom per l'estil
<jordisayol> dpm: d'acord, fet també. cal que afegeixi algun comentari?
<dpm> jordisayol, no cal, gràcies, ja n'hi he afegit un jo. Però si vols fer-ho de totes maneres, endavant
<jordisayol> dpm: no cal, no aportaria res de nou
<jordisayol> dpm: doncs res, gràcies per tot
<dpm> jordisayol, a tu!
<dpm> jordisayol, referent a l'error de què parlàvem abans, podries dir-me què et surt si executes les ordres següents?
<dpm> cat /etc/default/locale
<dpm> cat ~/.profile
<jordisayol> cat /etc/default/locale => LANG="ca_ES.UTF-8"
<jordisayol> però pensa que ja he canviat la configuracio rar eh
<jordisayol> *ara
<dpm> jordisayol, ah, sí, vaja, no hi pensava. Hauré de fer una instal·lació nova amb el virtualbox
<dpm> jordisayol, després de 2 instal·lacions, no puc (per sort!) reproduir l'error. Tot i això, recordo haver-lo vist en una instal·lació anterior que vaig fer. Quan vas fer tu la instal·lació on has vist l'error, abans o després de la data de llançament?
<jordisayol> dpm: crec que va ser el mateix dia del llançament
<jordisayol> dpm: de totes maneres, crec recordar que potser va ser quan vaig activar el gnome-shell, però no t'ho puc assegurar
<dpm> d'acord, ho comentaré a la llista de l'Ubuntu per tenir-hi un ull a sobre, però mentrestant sembla que no és tant greu com em pensava
<jordisayol> dpm: vaig a provar de instaŀlar-lo jo en una màquina virtual
<dpm> jordisayol, ah, perfecte, gràcies
<jordisayol> dpm: trigaré una miqueta eh
<dpm> jordisayol, tranquil :)
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-19
<jordisayol> dpm: bon dia. ja sé quan es produeix el canvi d'idioma
<jordisayol> no té res a veure amb l'unity ni el gnome-shell
<jordisayol> dpm: es produeix just en el moment que canvies les propietats de l'usuari, en el meu cas quan canvio l'autologin
<jordisayol> dpm: quan obres les propietat de l'usuari, a idiomes mostra «català (espanya)», i just quan prems el commutador d'autologin, aquest canvia tot sol a «català valencià»
<dpm> hola jordisayol, quines propietats de l'usuari. Vols dir quan ja has instal·lat el sistema?
<jordisayol> dpm: si si, tenint el sistema funcionant
<jordisayol> i havent arrencat diverses vegades
<jordisayol> canvia just en el moment en que, dins de les propietats del sistema, vas a propietats de l'usuari. crec que es diu així, ara ho miro
<dpm> doncs jo no ho puc reproduir. Si faig clic a "Entrada automàtica" a "Comptes d'usuari" no em canvia l'idioma de la llista
<jordisayol> dpm: a «paràmetres de l'ordinador» => «comptes d'usuari»
<jordisayol> cony! dons a mi m'ho ha fet, en dues ocasions! que et posa a tu?
<jordisayol> dpm: que et posa? «català (espanya)» o «català»?
<jordisayol> dpm: t'ho puc assegurar, a mi em va passar tant en una instaŀlació de 32 bit i en una de 64
<jordisayol> dpm: en ambdues exactament el mateix. tot funciona correcte fins que entro en les propietats de l'usuari.
<dpm> jordisayol, ara t'ensenyo què em posa. Et crec, és simplement que en el meu sistema no ho puc reproduir. -> http://ubuntuone.com/0f8tihonczoXEYh5fBcBhP
<jordisayol> dpm: ondia! doncs no entenc res de res
<jordisayol> dpm: això ho has fet en una màquina virtual en una instaŀlació neta?
<dpm> no, això és al portàtil, amb una actualització. Ara ho provo al virtualbox
<jordisayol> enga!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> jordisayol, puc confirmar que no estàs patint al·lucinacions. Al virtualbox em passa el mateix que a tu :)
<jordisayol> dpm: molt bé, doncs ja està. ho pujaràs tu?
<jordisayol> dpm: a l'informe d'errors vull dir
<dpm> Sí, deixa'm fer un vídeo now, però el pujaré més tard
<jordisayol> dpm: cap problema, és només per no duplicar
<dpm> De totes maneres, crec que és un bug diferent, ja que quan vaig veure l'error fa uns dies, jo no havia tocat el diàleg de paràmetres d'usuari
<jordisayol> dpm: aha
<dpm> o sigui que potser són 2 bugs i n'hauré d'enviar un de nou
<jordisayol> però potser havies activat l'autologin?
<dpm> jordisayol, no, això era en una instal·lació real. Només solc activar autologins en màquines virtuals
<RainCT> jordisayol: a mi també m'ho fa
<RainCT> jordisayol: de canviar l'idioma a «Comptes d'usuari»
<jordisayol> RainCT: està bé, de fet a en planella també. el que passa és que ell creu que el primer cop que li va passar no havia modificat res des d'aquí, així que segurament no és un problema del gestor de comptes d'usuari sinó d'un altre lloc
<usuari> Hola, bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-21
<sardanes> hola, bones
#ubuntu-cat 2011-10-23
<unikone_> bones
<unikone_> com va
<unikone_> no hi ha ningu?
<unikone_> bona nit llavors.
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-16
<Guest11857> hi ha algú que em puga ajudar?
<jordisayol> ho puc provar
<Guest11857> jordisayol vull que em digues com he de fer per baixar-me l'ubuntu
<jordisayol> per a quin ordinador és?
<Guest11857> un portàtil
<Guest11857> t'explique
<jordisayol> el processador és de 32 o de 64 bits?
<Guest11857> vull baixar-me la versió 12-10 quan estiga disponible per si després tinc problemes a l'hora d'actualitzar-lo
<Guest11857> NO sé el procesador, puc dir-te que és un sony vaio
<Guest11857> jordisayol, el processador crec que és de 32
<jordisayol> caram! quina poca paciència
<Ernst_> ei tink la xarxa habilitada per anar amb el proxy de guifi.net, però vull eliminar-ho-
<Ernst_> seria /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Ernst_> el directori
<tsdgeos> apt.conf defineix les fonts del apt
<tsdgeos> res a veure amb proxy de xarxa
<Ernst_> ostresss, doncs quin seria??
<Ernst_> no es a dins aquest directori el  rproxy
<rafael_carreras> ############################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<wagafo> Hola
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de les ponències
<rafael_carreras> ens ha fallat una altra: la de Labdoo
<wagafo> Vaja
<rafael_carreras> així que millor que al matí fem una mena de desconferència
<rafael_carreras> a veure què passa
<rafael_carreras> a més, ja no podem fer la festa a la biblioteca perquè la junta central diu que hi hacampanya electoral i no s'hi pot fer res
<tsdgeos> comorlll?
<rafael_carreras> farem la festa al Centre Òmnia del costat
<rafael_carreras> on vam fer la UGJ
<rafael_carreras> tsdgeos: com ho sents
<tsdgeos> no es pot fer servir una biblioteca pq es campanya electoral?¿
<tsdgeos> pais...
<wagafo> Increïble
<rafael_carreras> no s'hi poden fer actes, la biblioteca segueix oberta
<rafael_carreras> a l'òmnia ja miren la manera de donar connectivitat a tot el recinte
<rafael_carreras> que ara només tenen a la part de dalt
<rafael_carreras> sembla que el wagafo i l'alexm us heu posat d'acord pel mirall, oi?
<wagafo> Sí, tot i que hem de concretar el dia per quedar
<rafael_carreras> doncs si em permeteu, me n'aniré a dormir que estic empiocat
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<wagafo> Sembla que no quedem gaire gent per aquí.
<wagafo> Bona nit doncs
<alexm> caram, m'ho he perdut per poc
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-18
<senent> holA
<senent> algú em pot ajudar?
<tsdgeos> senent: fes la pregunta en comptes de preguntar si pots preguntar :-)
<tsdgeos> ens estalviem un pas
<senent> despres de que surtigue el pas on fica ubuntu 12.04 i uns puntets la pantalla es queda a ratlles i no veig el que fica
<senent> es veuen com a 4 -5 pantalles a ratlles
<tsdgeos> suggerencia
<tsdgeos> esperat unes hores
<tsdgeos> que sortira la 12.10
<tsdgeos> i proves aquesta
<senent> perfecte moltes gracies
<senent> surt avui?
<Guest86061> HOla, com puc instalar ubuntu desde usb? no en usb, si no desde usb en lloc de copiarho al cd! gracies
<Guest86061> HOla, com puc instalar ubuntu desde usb? no en usb, si no desde usb en lloc de copiarho al cd! gracies
<alexm> Guest86061: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-desktop-latest
<alexm> a la dreta tens una llista d'opcions de com cremar una imatge en un usb
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-19
<ratlles> Hola, tinc un nootebook sense pantalla ( es va trencar ) conectat a una tv de 42 pulgades i no es veu. es veuen 6 pantalles molt allargades i en ratlles. alguna solució? instalant lubuntu 12.04 i també el 12.10 desde un monitor no tinc problema!
<ratlles> hola, resulta que he instal.lat ubuntu tant 12.04 com 12.10 en un lnotebook ( que no te pantalla ja que esta trencada i ho he fet a traves duna pantalla normal ) al conectarlo en una tv panasonic de 42 pulgades es veu 6 pantalles a ratlles i no es veu be!!
<ratlles> alguna idea solució?
<ratlles> ??
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-20
<Mitsurugi> bona nit
<Mitsurugi> per fi he recordat el password
<Mitsurugi> mare meva xD
<Mitsurugi> algú fa servir l'ubuntu one per musica?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-10-21
<Mitsurugi> ieah
<problema> tinc un notebook amb ubuntu 12.10 i al conectarlo a la tv no me la reconeix i es veu fatal... que puc fer?
 * Mitsurugi ieah
<Mitsurugi> join #html5-boilerplate
<pantalla> hola, tinc conectat un notebook sense pantalla a una panasonic de 42 pulgades i no es veu ve
<pantalla> que puc fer?
<JaumeDePalma> bon vespre
<JaumeDePalma> que hi ha qualcú?
<JaumeDePalma> algú ha tengut problemes en instal.lar ubuntu 12.10?
<RainCT> nop
<JaumeDePalma> hola rainct
<JaumeDePalma> puc fer-te una pregunta...
<RainCT> endavant
<JaumeDePalma> gràcies
<JaumeDePalma> he instal.lat Ubuntu 12.10 des de zero
<JaumeDePalma> i al principi d'instal.lació apareix una pantalla on diu, més o menys: nouveau failed to idle channel 2
<JaumeDePalma> nouveau failed to idle channel 3
<JaumeDePalma> entra en un bucle d'aquest missatges i no segueix la instal.lació
<JaumeDePalma> saps què pos ser?
<RainCT> Hm, no. Aqui http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065876&page=2 diuen d'utilitzar l'opció "nomodeset" des del Grub (no se si amb el live cd et deixara fer-ho)
<RainCT> (jo tambe he tingut problemes amb l'NVIDIA, pero de moment amb la grafica integrada de l'i7 ja faig aixi que no m'ho he mirat)
<JaumeDePalma> ja ho he provat. la instal.lació acaba (aparentment bé). me fa reiniciar, però quan s'inicia el S.O. me torna a aparèixer el meteix error
<RainCT> pots provar si et deixa arrencar amb el nomodeset i un cop dins instal·lar els drivers n'NVIDIA
<Mitsurugi> haure de provar la 12.10 al portatil
<JaumeDePalma> Ahhh! Això sí que no he provat! Ara ho provaré. Moltíssimes gràcies!
<JaumeDePalma> Salutacions des de Mallorca ;-)
<Mitsurugi> que amb la 12.04 tenia problemes amb la nvidia ...
<Mitsurugi> a veure si ho han solucionat ...
<RainCT> JaumeDePalma: De res, espero que et funcioni :)
<Mitsurugi> que nomes em funciona el unity xD
<Mitsurugi> el 12.10 porta unity per defecte també?
<JaumeDePalma> sí. A mi no m'agrada gens
<Mitsurugi> a mi tampoc m'acaba de fer el pes ... però al portatil no hi puc fer més :(
<JaumeDePalma> jo utlitzo XCFE
<JaumeDePalma> prova aquest escriptori
<JaumeDePalma> te'l recoman
<Mitsurugi> vaig provar el xubuntu
<Mitsurugi> quan tingui temps li tornaré a donar una altra oportunitat ..
<Mitsurugi> po m'agrada la gnome shell xD
<JaumeDePalma> no cal que instal.lis xubuntu. si tens l'ubuntu instal.lat, basta que instal.lis només l'escriptori XCFE
<JaumeDePalma> jo ho tenia així al meu portàtil i me funcuionava de meravella!
<Mitsurugi> ia ia
<Mitsurugi> po volia referime a que ja l'havia provat xcfe
<Mitsurugi> hostia, en el libreoffice m'hi cago
<Mitsurugi> sempre tinc problemes
<JaumeDePalma> amb XCFE?
<Mitsurugi> no no
<Mitsurugi> amb tot
<Mitsurugi> es que es subrealista
<Mitsurugi> fico un tamany de lletra dins d'una taula a 10
<Mitsurugi> i fora de la taula el mateix
<Mitsurugi> i es visualitza una clara diferencia ...
<Mitsurugi> de fet el de fora la taula ni es veu
<Mitsurugi> GRR
<JaumeDePalma> no ho sé. Jo no n'he tengut mai problema
<JaumeDePalma> esperem que s'arregli amb les noves versions
<Mitsurugi> sep
<Mitsurugi> algú fa servir sublime text per aquí?
<JaumeDePalma> jo no. me sap greu
<Mitsurugi> programes?
<JaumeDePalma> sí. En COBOL
<JaumeDePalma> requeriments profesionals :-)
<Mitsurugi> coi
<Mitsurugi> xDDD
<Mitsurugi> diria que no conec a ningú que l'utilitzi xD
<JaumeDePalma> s'utilitza per a processos administratius: banca, administracions, grans empreses, etc
<JaumeDePalma> no creguis que n'estigui orgullós. No el recomanaria a ningú a qui li agradi programar
<Mitsurugi> heheh
<Mitsurugi> això son altres nivells xD
<Mitsurugi> jo no+ toco llenguatges web
<JaumeDePalma> almenys són llenguatges moderns :)
<JaumeDePalma> amb els quals passes gust de programar
<Mitsurugi> si això si
<Mitsurugi> javascript, python, sql ..
<Mitsurugi> html (si ho vols considerar xD)
<JaumeDePalma> vos deix... vaig a fer quatre feinetes per casa-
<JaumeDePalma> gràcies pel vostre suport i fins a una altra
<JaumeDePalma> bona nit
<Mitsurugi> adeuuu
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-16
<wagafo> Hola, bona nit. Algú per aquí per a la reunió?
<alexm> o/
<alexm> ja em pensava que no apareixeria ningú
<wagafo> Doncs per aquí estic, però no sé si apareixerà en Rafael perquè ningún no es anotar a la wiki
<alexm> no tinc l'ordre del dia a mà
<alexm> en qualsevol cas, avui us volia comentar que el 9 tinc un altre compromís i finalment no podré venir a flix
<wagafo> L'he mirat: 1) La graella 2) Voluntaris per a la festa
<wagafo> Doncs de moment som el Rafael , el Sergi, el Josep i jo
<wagafo> Bé, poca cosa podem fer. Jo aniré preparant el formulari i el publicarem quan hi hagi una mica més d'informació
<wagafo> Bé, marxo que demà he de matinar. La seguim per la lllista
<alexm> molt bé, bona nit wagafo
<wagafo> Bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-17
<ramon_pernil> bona tarda
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-18
<jordisayol> bones, voldria saber si l'imatge iso per a MAC és un live-cd?
<ramon_pernil> perquè no, jordisayol ?
<jordisayol> bones ramon_pernil, ho dic perquè he fet la prova en una màquina virtual a VBox i no ha barrufat
<ramon_pernil> si és una imatge iso oficiale, deuria ésser un live...
<ramon_pernil> jordisayol:
 * ramon_pernil es frances, encara no parla bé catala
<jordisayol> ramon_pernil: parles molt bé el Català!
<ramon_pernil> :) moltes graciès
<ramon_pernil> me diuen : pots provar amb virtualbox ou VMWARE per veure si barrufa ( <---- :D )
<jordisayol> VMWARE no l'he fet servir mai
<jordisayol> ramon_pernil: això és el que em diu: http://postimg.org/image/aka1bqbst/
<jordisayol> amb les altres imatges no tinc cap problema, de fet tinc moltes màquines virtuals funcionant amb Ubuntu, bàsicament per a compilar
<jordisayol> és el primer cop que provo de crear una màquina virtual amb una imatge d'Ubuntu (13.10) i no me'n surto :-/
<jordisayol> ... amb una imatge d'Ubuntu per a MAC volia dir
<ramon_pernil> no conec a Mac amb Ubuntu, ho sento
<jordisayol> d'acord, gràcies ramon_pernil
<jordisayol> ramon_pernil: ja m'ho podies dir per aquí home! :-)
<ramon_pernil> :D si pero intento parlar castellano :d
<ramon_pernil> has entes ho que he dit en ubuntu-es ?
 * ramon_pernil encara no parla bé castellano tampoc :D
<jordisayol> cap problema
<jordisayol> sip, però amb la  màquina virtual sembla no funcionar la tecla alt
<jordisayol> vull dir que fa el mateix
#ubuntu-cat 2013-10-20
<ramon_pernil> bon dia
<ramon_pernil> aprenc catala i m'agrada molt ubuntu. M'agradaria participar una mica al projecte ubuntu-cat
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-16
<rafael_carreras> ###################################################################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<martina_> bon vespre
<wagafo> Hola, bon vespre
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de parlar de com tanquem la graella per la festa del novembre
<rafael_carreras> he fet una proposta de graella al wiki
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/UtopicUnicorn#Lloc_i_programa_d.27activitats
<rafael_carreras> amb les coses que tenim a hoers d'ara
<wagafo> Falten ponències, perquè els tallers estan plens, oi?
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que es podria deixar tal com està la primera graella
<martina_> Ubuntu xarxa Òmnia podriem passar a ponència ... no es exactament un taller
<rafael_carreras> que vol dir fer només un espai
<rafael_carreras> per xerrades i tallers
<rafael_carreras> jo parlo de la primera graella: ponències i tallers
<rafael_carreras> les altres dues no són "reals"
<wagafo> Si fes falta puc fer alguna cosa, repetir allò que vaig fer a l'última no,  però alguna altra cosa tinc pensada, el problema és que fins desembre vaig fatal de temps
<rafael_carreras> bé, no sé si cal, ja omplim amb el què tenim ara
<martina_> un altre tema q ens agradaria explorar es Puppet i eines per la gestió de configuracions ... no se si encaixa massa amb el col·lectiu de participants?
<rafael_carreras> amb un espai per xerrades i tallers i un altre per instal·lacions
<wagafo> A Lleida també vam fer un sols espai, oi?
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: diria que sí
<rafael_carreras> martina_: coneixes algú que ho pogués portar?
<martina_> no :(
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: a Lleida no hi va haver cap taller
<wagafo> Ah, d'acord
<rafael_carreras> martina_: el cas és que encara no tenim ponent per la metadistribució
<rafael_carreras> està tot tan aturat...
<martina_> si, podem fer un "grup d'autoaprenentatge"?
<rafael_carreras> sí, això estaria bé
<martina_> jo, encantada de participar en un grup així, aprofitar el temps per un tema concret i amb companys!
<wagafo> Sí, pot funcionar
<martina_> teniu preguntes sobre l'espai i el material del teb?
<rafael_carreras> martina_: recordo que les taules estaven bé i ja vam parlar dels ordinadors que necessita el Jordi Binefa
<wagafo> Ja ho vam veure quan vam ser-hi
<martina_> perfecte
<rafael_carreras> martina_: et semblen bé els horaris per la teva xerrada i el taller que feu al teb?
<rafael_carreras> perquè ara és el moment de canviar si cal
<martina_> si, perfecte
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, l firé al Jordi i ja ho tindrem tancat
<martina_> molta cosa d'arduino en total
<wagafo> Faig doncs el formulari d'inscripció, quan endrecis una mica rafael_carreras la graella
<rafael_carreras> sí :)
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: d'acord
<wagafo> Teniu alguna manera de fer difusió, martina ?
<martina_> si, podem aprofitar web + xarxes socials del teb (elteb.org)
<martina_> i els projectes on col·laborem: xarxanet, òmnia, punttic i ravalnet
<martina_> hi ha logo o algun material de difusió per la festa?
<rafael_carreras> martina_: normalment es fa un cartell
<rafael_carreras> l'hi demanarem al sergi
<martina_> mola :) el podem penjar pel barri uns dies abans!
<wagafo> Sí,  a més de les acreditacions...
<martina_> ok!
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs de moment ja tenim una cosa tancada i més feina per endavant
<wagafo> Alguna cosa més?
<rafael_carreras> diria que no
<rafael_carreras> ja en parlarem en quinze dies
<martina_> ok perfecte
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, bona nit
<martina_> qualsevol cosa per mail
<martina_> bona nit!
<wagafo> Vinga, ja ens veurem
<rafael_carreras> #########################################################################
#ubuntu-cat 2014-10-17
<yiep> ZEBBO
<yiep> DONEU PENA TOTS
#ubuntu-cat 2018-10-18
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> Bon dia el Aleix Pol de Kde vol participar amb una xerrada a la propera festa
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> Kde no val res.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> . … . … . … . … . … . … . … 🤪🤪🤪
<ubuntaires_teleg> <rcarreras> doncs seria la primera xerrada Ningú més s'hi apunta a fer-ne una?
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Estic plantejant-me fer-ne una sobre PL en l'educància, com vaig fer a Foios. Aquest cap de setmana m'ho miraré i ja us en diré el què.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <wagafo> Jo estic molt embolicat, però puc repetir la de l'Ubuntu Phone. Si tinc temps l'actualitzo una mica, però no crec que en tingui
<ubuntaires_teleg> <cubells> La de @ggrappa va ser molt bona i aclaridora. 👍
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> M'estàs posant en un compromís, Vicent...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Com que un compromís? Una obligació!
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Mira, el que faltava pâl duro.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Doncs, Sisco, si la faig, has de vindre: per enguiscador.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Doncs que no haja dit res perquè em tem molt que no podré :(
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Un altre lliurament de premis acadèmics de les teues xiquetes? Catxis la mar...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Nopes
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Una història per Lleida que he de mirar si puc encolomar a alguna altra persona (però està complicat)
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> A veure si pica alguna bona ànima innocent...
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> a veure
#ubuntu-cat 2019-10-15
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://www.xataka.com/especiales/como-seria-mundo-tecnologia-hoy-dia-software-libre-ideas-richard-stallman
<ubuntaires_teleg> <josepgallart> https://twitter.com/JaimeObregon/status/1183846019815104512?s=08
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> Sí, jo també he estat analitzant l'apk
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> És força interessant el que fa servir per sota
<ubuntaires_teleg> <aniolm> I diuen que alliberaran el codi "aviat"
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Ho he vist a mastodon
<ubuntaires_teleg> <ggrappa> Jo també ho he vist, però no ho sé interpretar.
<ubuntaires_teleg> <SiscoGarcia> Jo tampoc sé interpretat-ho, però dubto de buscar el codi qr
